# Was für Tiere gibt es alles in einem Teich?



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich würde es jetzt einfach mal interessieren, was sich mit der Zeit so in einem Gartenteich ansiedelt, wenn es net von Fischen aufgefuttert wird.

Ein paar Tiere hab ich ja auch schon, aber da gibts doch sicher noch mehr.

Bei mir wohnen derzeit (sichtbar):

Libellenlarven
__ Schnecken
__ Wasserläufer
Flußkrebse
__ Blutegel (vermutlich)

Und was kommt da noch?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

Flusskrebse ? Von allein zugewandert ?? - Kompliment !

Mir fallen noch ein:

__ Frösche (Wasser-, Teich-, Gras-,  Grün-Frösche, __ Laubfrösche zum Ablaichen)
__ Kröten (zum Ablaichen - bei mir kommen nur Erdkröten)
__ Molche (ich habe Teichmolche)
alle möglichen Arten von __ Wanzen (z.B. Stabwanzen, Wasserskorpione, Ruderwanzen)
Ringelnattern
__ Gelbrandkäfer (häufig - aber bei mir noch nicht gesichtet)
__ Taumelkäfer, Kolbenwasserkäfer
Wasserflöhe
__ Fliegen und Mücken
__ Wespen und __ Hornissen (auch eine spezielle Wespenart, die den Teichschlamm abtransportiert)
Schmetterlinge (bei mir z.B. auch Schwalbenschwänze)
__ Spinnen (Wasserspinne und __ Gartenkreuzspinne)
alle möglichen Vögel, die das Wasser lieben (Bachstelzen, Schwalben, Stieglitze, Grünfinken...)
Fledermäuse (Wasserfledermaus !)

__ Eidechsen (jede Menge Mauereidechsen)

So, das soll es erst einmal gewesen sein. Was es bei mir nicht gibt (z.B. Feuersalamnder, Bergmolche, __ Unken) habe ich auch nicht aufgeführt oder es extra erwähnt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

mein Teich ist auch noch ne Trinkstelle für alle möglichen Insekten... meistens Bienen (wenn wir schon dabei sind)


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

zuckmückenlarven   

einen __ feuersalamander habe ich bei mir eingesetzt (adoptiert) aber seither (3wochen) nie mehr gesehen  :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

okay - die flußkrebse waren wohl bei den Pflanzen mit drin   

Vögel hab ich auch schon jede Menge - Badegäste halt und Ameisen jede Menge -die bauen sich unter der Folie richtige Hügel!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

@Susanne : Das mit den Flußkrebsen kann ja wohl nicht sein. Mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt ?? Gut irgendwann sind die auch klein, aber so nach 2-3 Jahren sind sie locker handtellergroß. Setz doch mal ein Bild in dein Album. Glaub,du verwechselst da was.   
@ Jürgen-b : __ Feuersalamander brauchen zwar Feuchtigkeit, aber kein offenes Wasser. Sie leben in Wäldern und verstecken sich unter Steinen, Laubhaufen uam. Letztes Jahr sah ich in Oberstdorf beim Wandern nach einem Regenguss jede Menge auf einem Weg.
So nebenbei,die sind STRENGST geschützt und auch "Adoption" ist verboten. 
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

hallo eugen,

 :cry: ich weiß (mittlerweile) - habe mich nähmlich belesen  

also das war dann doch so, da hat bei mir eine sanitärfirma gearbeitet - ein monteur erzählte so nebenbei daß er seit gestern einen __ salamander den er aus einem gulli gerettet hat im büro in einem glas aufbewahrt und nix mit ihm anzufangen weiß und er würde ihn gerne in meinem (biotop) wieder der natur übergeben - natürlich stimmte ich zu (sogar noch in der meinung daß salamander in wassernähe leben) ................

tja nun weiß ich mittlerweile auch daß wälder bzw. mit vorliebe buchenwälder deren liebster lebensraum ist  :cry: 

aber schlimm ist es ja nicht - er ist ja frei und kann sich sein umfeld frei wählen bzw. sich dort niederlassen wo es ihm gefällt -- wer einen gullischacht findet findet auch einen buchenwald   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, hoffentlich wohnst du in der Nähe eines Waldes. So weit laufen die nämlich auch nicht. Einige wenige Kilometer, mehr nicht. Aber Gullischacht, sicher,dass es ein __ Feuersalamander war ?? Sollte bei euch in der Ecke sehr selten vorkommen. Vielleicht ist er schon mal seinen Adoptiveltern ausgebüchst   
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Ja und dann wollte ich eigentlich schreiben, was bei mir so alles kreucht und fleucht :
1. Libellenlarven in allen Entwicklungsstadien. 5 div. Arten konnte ich bestimmen, was gar nicht so einfach ist. Müssten aber mehr sein, da ich letztes Jahr 7 Libellenarten am Teich hatte.
2. Teichmolche und deren Nachwuchs
3. Wasserfrosch und __ Erdkröte, bzw. deren Quappen.
4. __ Gelbrandkäfer und seine Larven.
5. Jede Menge __ Wanzen.
6. __ Taumelkäfer
7. __ Schnecken, die aber eingeschleppt bzw eingesetzt wurden. (Spitzschlamm-,Sumpfdeckel- und __ Posthornschnecke.
8. Flusskrebs, vom Nachbarsjungen geschenkt bekommen.
und natürlich alles mögliche Kleingetier, welches ich heuer mal einer näheren Bestimmung unterziehen will.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

hallo eugen,

sollte wohl ein __ feuersalamander sein ???

gruß jürgen

*** nö, wenn er ein km trippelt ist er im wald - wenn er 400m wandert in der freien natur wenn er faul ist und nur 50m wandert ist er auf einem sehr großen wiesengelände mit obstbaumbestand


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

@ jürgen-b
deutlicher kann man es nicht sagen.    das ist wohl einer. Hoffe,dass er überlebt.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

ooh  ,

so etwas gibt es bei uns nicht :cry: schade


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

*und außerdem*

album :tiere am teich
.......außerdem,
Seehunde
Meerkatzen
Wassermänner
und....


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

hmm,

ich habe gerade geschaut was meine zucht so macht. habe mir ein par killer zugelegt falls mein nachbar mal was gegen froschgequake sagt  

und hier kommt sie, meine brut 8)

ps: liege ich da richtig wenn ich sage: das ist eine stechmückenlarve 

nochmal ps: habe das tier unbeschadet nach der aufnahme wieder im teich gesetzt. --> das nenn ich natur


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Das arme Tier!  

Es ist bestimmt jetzt blind vom Blitz, oder hat Herzrythmusstörung von dem Elektrosmok.  
Wenn dich eine Mücke in der Nacht sticht, fängst du die dann lebendig und lässt sie draussen __ fliegen??
 :razz: 

ps: man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

letztes jahr ist mein fliegengitter abgegegangen und dann habe ich es wieder befestigt. am nächsten morgen hingen ca 10 mücken von innen vor und wollten raus. da habe ich eine ecke aufgemacht und sie __ fliegen lassen.
warum soll ich sie zerquetschen wenn sie eh nicht reinkönnen.

da sag ich nur grüßt mir den nachbar schön, aber den übernachbar denn das ist ein ...

denke die haben mein wunsch erfüllt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Sone blöde Mücke hat mich die letzten Nächte schon 4x direkt nebeneinander gestochen  Wenn ich die erwisceh is schluss mit lustig :twisted: 

@galrian: Wie ich sehe hast du meinen Rat mit der Sig angenommen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

ich lasse mich doch gerne belehren und nehme alles an was sich positiv auswirkt  

bei den ganzen mückenstichen brauchst du jedenfalls kein aderlaß mehr


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Also absichtlich töten kann ich auch nur Schnaken, die mich vom Schlafen halten und Motten in meiner Wohnung - sonst versuch ich die Viecher in Ruhe zu lassen - wer mich leben läßt, den lass ich auch leben oder so ähnlich


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

So - ich glaube - nachdem ich grad auf dieser einen Seite da war - der Link ist so lang - dass cih jetzt weiß, dass ich einen Pferdeegel im Teich habe - denn so ähnlich sieht meiner auch aus:


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

hi susanne,

der link in deiner signatur kann auch abgekürzt werden. alles ab dem & zeichen kannst du weglöschen, dann sieht es auch feiner aus. :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube der __ Wasserskorpion wurde noch nicht genannt. Sobald ich den mal wieder zu Gesicht bekomme liefere ich auch ein Bild.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Müller_35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sone blöde Mücke hat mich die letzten Nächte schon 4x direkt nebeneinander gestochen .... Wenn ich die erwisceh is schluss mit lustig ....



Glaub ich nicht!

Von den Mücken stechen nur die Weibchen und saugen Blut das sie als Legeflüssigkeit für ihre Eier brauchen.
Jede Mücke sticht nur einmal, weil sie nur einmal Eier ablegt.
Dich haben sicher vier Mücken je einmal gestochen.


Gruß RSL


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

vielleicht waren das andere ja probebohrungen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

@ Galrian 
 :razz:  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

diesen post habe ich gesucht. hier ist ein foto meiner __ posthornschnecke.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

ha 
Den allseits geliebten __ Fischreiher habt ihr noch nich.
hihi


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2004)

hui,

das war heute spannend. menge los am teich.

__ frühe adonislibelle ( pyrrhosoma nymphula) ,siehe foto, bei der eiablage.

desweiteren mehrere große pechlibellen (ischnura elegans) bei der eiablage entdeckt. leider ohne foto.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2004)

was machen die denn da   

__ wasserläufer (gerris sp.) , siehe foto, bei der paarung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2004)

@galrain: das jetzt nicht dein ernst oder???

ich hatte genau solche __ libellen heute auch dabei beobachtet, ebenso 2 __ wasserläufer    fotos habbich auch, aber weder digicam nochn scanner vorhanden :cry: 

wie groß sind eigentlich die eier der libellen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2004)

__ Libellen hab ich heute keine gesehen - aber dafür 4 leere Hüllen an den __ Binsen und eine schwimmende im Teich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

@ susanne

dann __ fliegen deine wohl bei mir rum  

@ Müller_35

keine ahnung, müßten aber ziemlich klein sein, da die libelle ja auch sehr düüüüüüüüüüün ist :razz: 

werde mich mal schlau machen, nähere infos zu diesen beiden libellenarten werden noch kommen. 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

hi,
über die eigröße kann ich nur annehmen das diese ziemlich klein sind, aber habe gerade gelesen das die eier in der wasserpflanze eingestochen werden.
also da muß man seine pflanzen schon auseinanderschneiden um diese zu sehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

hi,

na dann kein wunder, warum man die nicht sieht... düften aber nicht allzu groß sein


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

schöner Link zu Libelleneiern.


* defekter Link entfernt *



Viel Spaß beim suchen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

hey,

echt gut der link. da muß ich ja noch mindestens 3-4 wochen warten bis die schlüpfen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

hi 
bei den Fotos muss man ja schon 18 Jahre sein .


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

Also was mich ja heute wieder gewundert hat - jetzt finde ich schon die 2. Libellenlarve tot im Bach in Algen hängen, diese war aber noch nicht mal angeknuspert. Ob die eine Fahrt durch die Pumpe gemacht haben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne

Ich habe das Foto von deinem __ Egel gesehen und vielleicht hast du dasselbe Tier wie ich in meinem Pflanzenteich. Ich bin erst seit diesem Jahr Gartenteichbesitzer (war beim Umzug mit dabei) und habe beim Rausfischen der alten Pflanzen auch Dutzende braunroter Egeln gehabt, in allen Größen bis 5 cm. Die sogenannten Zoo"fach"angestellten identifierten sie "zweifelsfrei" als Fischegel und empfahl mir Katzenwelse!! Da ihnen aber die fischegeltypische Musterung fehlte (von welchen Fischen sollten sie sich auch ernähren in einem fischfreien Teich?), forschte ich selber nach. Sie rollen sich auf, wenn man sie an einem Ende antippt und fressen nachweislich Insektenlarven und anderes Kleingetier im Wasser: gib mal deinen Großen zusammen mit anderem Wasserleben in ein Einmachglas, es sollten höchstens deren Häute übrig bleiben. Ich glaube daher (in Bezug auf meine Egel) herausgefunden zu haben, dass es sich um Rollegel handelt, auch Hundeegel genannt (erpobdella octoculata), recht nützliche Tiere, abgesehen davon, dass sie auch gerne __ Schnecken ausschlürfen (ich habe in meinem Teich keine einzige Schnecke gefunden). Rollegel ernähren sich nicht von Blut (wovon sollten sie es auch herbekommen?), sondern organischem Detritus (also wie Regenwürmer an Land helfen sie beim Abbau pflanzlicher Reste), räumen dadurch Faulschlammansammlungen auf (Rollegel gibt es nur wo Mulm ist und eine mittlere Wassergüteklasse), halten die Wurzeln der Pflanzen weiß und sauber, lockern den Boden und sollen angeblich Insekten bis zur Größe von Mückenlarven verspeisen. Also bitte nicht bekämpfen, sondern sich über sie als Mulmpolizei freuen.

Diana


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Diana,

danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Jetzt ist es bei mir so, dass a) das Foto gar nicht von mir ist - sorry, sollte das so rübergekommen sein und b) der __ Egel tatsächlich ganz untem im Teich ist - ich seh ihn nur ab und zu von "Mulm"-Plätzchen zu "Mulm"-Plätzchen kriechen. Mehr wie ein paar Laubblätter hats ja noch net im Teich. Meiner ist ja auch noch kein Jahr alt. Da ich aber vorhabe, alles leben zu lassen, was sich da so einfindet, werd ich den natürlich nicht entfernen - aber schön zu wissen, dass er "Saubermacht" - schade natürlich, wenn er meine __ Schnecken etc ausschlürfen sollte - da hab ich eh noch nicht so viele. Aber bis jetzt ist es eh nur ein Egel, den ich gesichtet habe und von dem her sehe ich die Sache gaaanz entspannt!

Lieben Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

ich habe auch __ egel  

denke es sind pferdeegel da sie der beschreibung und der fortbewegung (schwimmen auch) passen. hier mal ein paar bilder.
ach was ich noch vergessen habe: keine panik die egel können einen nicht aussaugen da ihre mundwerkzeuge nicht wie bei dem __ blutegel die haut aufschneiden können.  
und dann hab ich natürlich noch eine libelle gesehen, denke es ist die große __ pechlibelle.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

Halllo zusammen,

jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Frage:  

Wie kommen bei Euch , __ Egel in den Teich?

Siedeln die sich von alleine an?

Habe bei mir sowas noch nicht gefunden :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

ich habe von bekannten __ hechtkraut bekommen, dort waren die dran. habe 11 stück gezählt 

juhu, habe heute den ersten frosch gesehen, fotos folgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Ich habe gestern auch erstmals eine winzigkleine Wasserschnecke entdeckt, obwohl ich sicher keine eingesetzt habe. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie am Landweg angereist ist. :jump: Wahrscheinlich ist sie mit einer Pflanze als blinder Passagier mitgekommen.

Wenn ich sie wieder seh stell ich ein Foto rein. 

lg. Gernot


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

in den letzten Tagen hat sich einiges in Sachen Vögel an meinem Teich getan.

1. Die schönste Entdeckung war ein Eisvogel auf einem alten Baum neben meinem Teich, ich hatte nur leider meine Digi nicht zur Hand. Es sind wunderschöne Vögel, ich hoffe, ich sehe ihn nochmal, dann wird ein Foto gemacht.

2. Eine Taube kam im Sturzflug an, landete mitten auf dem Teich, tauchte den Kopf unter Wasser und flog dann wieder weg. Sie hat dabei einen eckligen weißen Film auf dem Wasser hinterlassen. War schon seltsam, ich habe auch nicht erkennen können, ob sie sich einen kleinen Fisch geholt hat, wäre mir aber neu, das Tauben Fische fressen.

3. Und ebenso so neu war am Samstag der Anblick einer Ente in meinem Teich, durch heftiges Händeklatschen konnte ich sie vertreiben und sie war seitdem auch nicht mehr gesehen.

Außerdem muß man, wenn man die Gehwege verläßt aufpassen, wo man hintritt, hier wimmelt es nur so von winzig kleine Fröschen.

LG 
Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Anja,

Glückwunsch zum Eisvogel ! Gönne ihm den Fisch, wenn er sich einen holt...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

klar, kann er haben. Aber ich glaube, die einjährigen Shubunkins sind ihm wohl schon zu groß. Und den neuen Nachwuchs haben die vielen __ Rückenschwimmer schon verputzt. Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was nach, der Sommer hat ja erst angefangen. Er kann sich jedenfalls bedienen. 

Gruß Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich habe in den letzten Wochen auch einen Eisvogel an unserem Teich gesehen. Als er das erste mal da war konnte ich ihn nur kurz aus größerer Entfernung sehen. Da dachte ich noch es würde sich um einen ausgebüxten Wellensittich oder sowas handeln. Als er einige Tage später wieder mal da war konnte ich ihn eindeutig als Eisvogel identifizieren. Ich konnte durchs Fenster zufällig erkennen daß irgendwas in den Teich gefallen war. Ich dachte zunächst es hätte jemand einen Stein o.ä. ins Wasser geworfen. Dadurch wurde ich aufmerksam und sah öfter mal nach. Einige Minuten später saß dieser blaue Vogel mit der rötlichen Flanke und diesem verhältnismäßig großen Schnabel im Baum der direkt am Teich steht. Er war sogar so entgegenkommend sich auf die Bank, die auf unserem Steg steht, zu setzen um sich mittels Feldstecher genauer beobachten zu lassen. Das ist nun etwa 14 Tage her. Leider hab ich ihn seitdem nicht wieder gesehen. Ich dachte Eisvögel wären inzwischen eine absolute Seltenheit. Hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Obwohl,- das war der erste den ich bisher überhaupt in freier Wildbahn gesehen habe.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Eisvögeln! Doch, sie sind strengestens geschützt. Ich habe meine bisher ersten und letzten Eisvögel auf Sri Lanka gesehen, obwohl's da doch gar kein Eis gibt .
Ich habe neben Teich- und Laubfröschen - und quappen alles an Entwicklungsstadien. Da ich 2 Teichmolchinnen habe, warte ich gerade auf deren Brut. Bitterlinge + Teichmuscheln haben gebrütet, meine __ Schnecken weiden immer noch fleißig Algen und totes Zeugs ab und die Libellenart, die Galdrian für Azurjungfern halt, haben sich auch gepaart, nur dass ich sie für __ Heidelibellen halte, weil sie nämlich rot, und nicht blau sind. Aber so genau weiß ich das nich. Mit __ Nattern und Echsen kann ich nicht aufwarten, aber ich wohne ja auch nicht in Südfrankreich  .
__ Egel hab ich auch nicht. Gott sei Dank! Seit ihr schon mal von Blutegeln ausgesaugt worden? Ich finds völlig widerlich, die Tierchen unbemerkt an Zehen, Füßen und Beinen sitzen zu haben, die dann vollgesogen nicht mehr Würmen sondern eher __ Nacktschnecken gleichen, meine Familie übrigens auch, seit wir in Nepal im Monsun rumgetrekkt sind. Sollte ich jemals Egel im Teich haben, können sie von mir aus da bleiben, saugt mich auch nur einer an, wird er einen jämmerlichen Tod sterben :twisted: 
Ich habe ein Eichhörnchen am Teich! Dieses völlig dreiste und absolut süße Vieh buddelt mir teilweise meine Pflanzen aus der Sumpfzone bzw. meinem Hochmoorbeet um und gräbt Nüsse ein! Letztens schwamm eine Nuss bei mir im Teich herum, die sich jetzt auch noch allen Ernstes angesiedelt und Wurzeln geschlagen hat. 
Soviel zur Wassernuss  .
Tschö
tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Ich fasse es nicht ! Findet doch meine Frau heute an der Lampe am Teich einen ausgewachsenen __ Hirschkäfer, der das leuchtende Gebilde hartnäckig attackiert. Soll wohl so 8 cm lang gewesen sein. Als sie mich ruft und ich - mit der Digi bewaffnet (warum muss man immer in diesen Augenblicken die Akkus tauschen ??) - herausstürze, hat sich der __ Käfer schon entfernt. Wie gerne hätte ich einmal einen Hirschkäfer gesehen ! Er soll in seiner Grösse und mit den Zangen schon ganz furchterregend ausgesehen haben. Meine Frage: Habt Ihr schon einmal einen solchen Käfer (steht ja wohl auch unter Naturschutz) gesehen ? Selbst wenn nicht am Teich, so doch _irgendwo _??

Auch Herbert (_alle _unsere Igel heissen Herbert) ist wieder da. Vergangenes Jahr musste ich leider einen tot aus dem Poolskimmer ziehen, ein weiterer ist nicht mehr erschienen (gibt ausgesprochen viele Pools und Strassen hier...). Nun habe ich wenigstens einmal eine breite Bohle in den Pool geworfen in der Hoffnung, dass sich hineingefallene Tiere noch auf diese Planke retten können.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Nicht unbedingt am Teich - dafür sind diese herrlichen Vögel zu gross, zu lautlos und zu schnell: In diesem Jahr beobachte ich verstärkt Eulen, die unser Grundstück sondieren. Grosses Kaliber, ich schätze die Spannweite auf 75 cm und mehr. Niedergelassen hat sich aber noch keine, so dass ich nicht sagen kann, um was für Eulen es sich handelt. Von der Farbe her könnte es sich um Schleiereulen handeln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

hallo
@stefan: ich habe schon mehrmals __ hirschkäfer gesehen, allerdings nicht hier in schleswig-holstein (da hab ich noch nicht so drauf geachtet),
sondern in den wäldern von meck-pomm, speziell müritz-umgebung.
als kind hatte ich einen heiden-respekt vor denen, obwohl sie ja harmlos sein sollen.
vielleicht kommt dein besucher ja nochmal und du kannst ihn aufs bild kriegen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo Silke,

würde so einen Trumm wirklich zu gerne einmal sehen !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
auch in meiner Heimat (Bamberg,Ofr) gibt es die __ Käfer noch. So alle 8-9 Jahre treten sie in grosser Anzahl auf. Wenn sie abends __ fliegen, kann man sich echt fürchten. Einschliesslich Geweih sind da 10cm unterwegs
Gruss eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

Über diesen Besuch waren sich nicht alle so erfreut wie ich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

Diese Jungs sind auch gut, erst fallen sie über die Kirschen - und dann über den Teich her   .


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo Agrippich,

eine __ Ringelnatter ! Dagegen dürften selbst die Froggies nicht viel einzuwenden haben: Alle zwei Wochen mal einen Frosch, Ringelnattern sind da wirklich bescheiden... Bei uns sehe ich sie nur sehr selten, dabei sind sie da ! Sie sollen sogar recht zahm werden, was ich bisher aber noch überhaupt nicht bestätigen kann. Tolle Aufnahme !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2004)

Schönen Sonntag Euch allen!

Preisfrage (ohne Preis  ): Welche Tiere sind hier zu sehen?
Zusatzfrage: Um welche "Pflanze" handelt es sich beim "Grünzeug"?

Freundliche Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2004)

__ Taumelkäfer?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2004)

__ Taumelkäfer?
hab gegoogelt. Kann sein..!?

und wenn nicht, was könnte es sonst sein?

Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2004)

Das sind Mückenlarven in verschiedenen Entwicklungsstadien. Waren die ersten Tierchen, die unseren Teich (sichtbar) bevölkert haben. In der Zwischenzeit werden sie ganz gut dezimiert von Molchies, Wasserläufern und co. , zum Glück!

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe __ Taumelkäfer _und _Mückenlarven...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Susanne (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was für Tiere gibt es alles in einem Teich?*

Waren das damals noch Zeiten. Wer ist denn eigentlich noch alles da?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## flohkrebs (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was für Tiere gibt es alles in einem Teich?*

hallo!

Lustig ......
was alles lebt in einem Teich ohne Fische - aber auch mit Fischen kann es viel anderes Leben gebn!!
Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich nicht alles Leben kenne (der Teich ist zu groß und zu "verwildert"...) - aber trotz Forellen, die kaum zugefüttert werden:
__ Wasserläufer, Bachflohkrebse, Libellenlarven, verschiedene __ Egel, Köcherfliegenlarven, __ Käfer, Wasserskorpione, Wasserasseln, Wasserschnecken, kleine __ Muscheln, __ Frösche, Kaulquappen - jetzt natürlich nicht  
auch ein paar Ringelnattern...

Wir hatten mal Teichwasser in einer Flasche in die Wohnung mitgenommen, weil ich damit die Zimmerpflanzen düngen wollte - dann hat es mir aber seeeehr leid getan, weil das Wasser von Wasserflöhen nur so wimmelte ... süße Tierchen! Gerade noch erkennbar mit freiem Auge - wenn man ganz nah ran geht....

Bienen und ander Insekten kommen zum Trinken ans __ Moos!! Den Igel haben wir auch schon mal beim Trinken erwischt, __ Enten kommen auf Besuch und manchmal auch der __ Reiher ....

p.s.: 
seh grad - alter thread....
ich denke mal, dass "alles" noch da ist - halt schon in Winterruhe (oder Vorbereitung auf sie...) 

liebe Grüße!


----------

